# Nail nibbling- Good or Bad?



## phantomapfel (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering when nail nibbling (of human nails) becomes too much, and should I scold her from doing this or not. 

I used to have a rat that did this, and I never scolded her because she never went past just nibbling on the nail. When Atia did it though, she did try to bite my knuckle. I said "No" calmly, but firmly, and pulled my hand away, but I am curious as if nail nibbling leads to biting or did she just mistaken my knuckle for nail. 

I figured that the reason she as nibbling my nail had to do with the calcium in the nail, but she has a mineral lick to chew on in her cage. Just would love feedback on this issue.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that it could lead to biting. She might think she's grooming you, as many bunnies do use their teeth to groom each other--more of a light nibble though than a CHOMP. The best way to teach a rabbit not to bite you is to make a high pitched screech (not too loud as to hurt their ears, but high pitched is important) when they bite you. If you don't mind her chewing on your nails and you think you can train her to chew only the nail and not your hand, no problem. But you might want to screech whenever she bites any part of you, which is what I do to let the bunnies know "don't bite there!" 

Also, with a good quality pellet, most bunnies don't need the mineral supplements. In fact, too many minerals can lead to bladder sludge. Your bun looks pretty young, so she should still be on alfalfa pellets which have higher calcium and protein. Younger bunnies need the extra calcium and protein and can tolerate it better than older bunnies. There are quite a few good alfalfa pellets out there, but I really like Purina Hi-Fiber Lab diet, which is a very high fiber alfalfa pellet, something that is rare. Oxbow also makes a good one, called 15/23.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

My Nethie, Toby, does this. I've never scolded him for it, because he's never bit me while doing it. He has "missed" the nail tip and nipped my finger, but I know he didn't do it on purpose. He only nips when I am not petting him enough. lol


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 14, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My Nethie, Toby, does this. I've never scolded him for it, because he's never bit me while doing it. He has "missed" the nail tip and nipped my finger, but I know he didn't do it on purpose. He only nips when I am not petting him enough. lol



I didn't scold her so much as I pulled my fingers away, and calmly said no. She hasn't really bitten me as much as I think I pulled my fingers away too fast and she "gummed" my knuckle. No blood, no pain.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 14, 2009)

My guy does this to my whole face. It took me months to not be afraid of him doing it! It's good that you've never been chomped on by your bun while doing this. 

(I think that last sentence sounds funny, but I am too tired and can't figure out what part is wrong :?)


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 14, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My guy does this to my whole face. It took me months to not be afraid of him doing it! It's good that you've never been chomped on by your bun while doing this.
> 
> (I think that last sentence sounds funny, but I am too tired and can't figure out what part is wrong :?)


When she bit me I didn't bleed, and it didn't hurt so I was fine with the slight nibbling.


----------

